#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ένα ζωντανό τσιμέντο που επιδιωρθώνεται μόνο του με ζωντανά βακτήρια.

## seismic

Ένα ζωντανό τσιμέντο που κλείνει μόνο του τις ρωγμές για να προστατεύσει τις χαλύβδινες ράβδους του οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος από τη διαβρωτική δράση του νερού ανάπτυξε ένας ολλανδός μικροβιολόγος.
Το β€βιοτσιμέντοβ€? του Χενκ Γιόνκερς, μικροβιολόγου στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Ντελφτ της Ολλανδίας περιέχει σφαιρίδια βιοδιασπώμενου πλαστικού, στο εσωτερικό των οποίων υπάρχουν αποξηραμένα σπόρια βακτηρίων.
Όταν εμφανιστεί μια ρωγμή στο τσιμέντο και εισέλθει νερό στο σκυρόδεμα, φαινόμενο σύνηθες με το πέρας του χρόνου, τα σφαιρίδια διαλύονται και απελευθερώνουν το περιεχόμενό τους.
Τότε, τα βακτήρια ενεργοποιούνται και αρχίζουν να γεμίζουν τις ρωγμές με ασβεστίτη, το βασικό συστατικό του ασβεστόλιθου.
Τα βακτήρια χρειάζονται τρεις εβδομάδες για να σφραγίσουν τις ρωγμές και δεν υπάρχει όριο στο μήκος της ρωγμής.
Ωστόσο, το πλάτος της ρωγμής δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα οκτώ χιλιοστά ώστε να λειτουργήσει η διαδικασία.
Η διαδικασία λειτουργεί επίσης σε υπάρχοντα κτήρια και δρόμους χάρη σε ένα ειδικό υγρό που μπορεί να ψεκαστεί στις ρωγμές.
Η επιλογή των βακτηρίων
Για αυτό το σκοπό, ο Γιόνκερ επέλεξε βακτήρια του γένους Bacillus, των οποίων τα σπόρια μπορούν να παραμείνουν ζωντανά για δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες χρόνια.
Αυτά τα βακτήρια συνήθως βρίσκονται κοντά σε ενεργά ηφαίστεια και σε αλκαλικές λίμνες.
«Χρειαζόμαστε βακτήρια που μπορούν να επιζήσουν στο σκληρό περιβάλλον του τσιμέντου» λέει ο ερευνητής. Εκτός του ότι είναι πολύ ξηρό, το τσιμέντο είναι επίσης υπερβολικά αλκαλικό (έχει υπερβολικά υψηλό pH) για τους περισσότερους μικροοργανισμούς. Οι βάκιλοι, όμως, δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που χρειάζονται τα βακτήρια όταν συνέλθουν από το λήθαργο είναι τροφή και πρώτες ύλες για το σχηματισμό ασβεστόλιθου. Ως τροφή θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν απλά σάκχαρα, ωστόσο το τσιμέντο που θα προέκυπτε θα ήταν μαλακό και αδύναμο. Ο Γιόνκερ επέλεξε τελικά το γαλακτικό ασβέστιο, το οποίο οποίο συνδυάζεται με ανθρακικά ιόντα και δίνει ασβεστίτη.
Η καινοτομία του Γιόνκερ έχει θέσει υποψηφιότητα για το φετινό Ευρωπαϊκό Βραβείο Εφευρέτη που απονέμει το Ευρωπαϊκό Γραφείο Διπλωμάτων Ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Τα αυτοεπιδιορθούμενα δομικά υλικά συγκεντρώνουν το ενδιαφέρον της επιστημονικής κοινότητας και προσελκύουν επενδυτικά κεφάλαια, καθώς μόνο το 2015 έχουν παρουσιαστεί στην αγορά τρία προϊόντα με αυτές τις ιδιότητες: τσιμέντο που αυτοεπιδιορθώνεται, στερεό κονίαμα επιδιόρθωσης και μια υγρή παραλλαγή.


πηγή: http://www.pentapostagma.gr/2015/05/...#ixzz3abqCOLMv

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------

